# Look at this 305 pound monster: can he beat Brock?



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Also known as the World Strongest Man:

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...ing-his-mma-debut-at-305lbs&catid=36:fighters

Can't wait to see what he does.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

depends if he can cut to 265.


----------



## Stealthrida (Jun 7, 2007)

Doubt he can make the cut, it would take alot out of him


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

He'd last all of 9 seconds with Bobby Z....punks ain;t got nothing on that kid....


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

> If you've had a really screwed up life and died, Mariusz Pudzianowski would be the first person that would greet you in Hell. Mariusz Pudzianowski is the reason why you will never be that other guy in the picture. Last month we told you the World's Strongest Man was training with Mechzilla and Shao-Kahn to remove skeletons from humans. Now Mariusz Pudzianowski has grown weary of dismembering training partners and punching camels in the grill. Dude is making his MMA debut on December 11th 2009 at KSW in Poland and someone got drunk, lost a bet and is now his opponent. I'm not sure who this guy is, looks like he has a tattoo of Michael Rapaport on his left bicep. Whoever he is, he's not me...and that makes me sleep well at night.


Haha, cracked me up.

Seems to be just another participant for japanese freak-show fights (vs. Sapp maybe? ), because he is like 35 yeard old already and apparently has no mma background yet. 
Have to agree with the guy who wrote the article; even though I got solid kickboxing background I would stay the **** away from this guy if for some reason I got offered a fight against him (about 100 pound weight disadvantage ftl ), unless the payroll had atleast 6 digits.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

That's a mesomorph if I ever saw one. I would love to see him cut weight and try to make 265. Obviously he coul only be arounf 285 fight night if that's the route he wanted to go. 

It would be funny to see Brock get bullied by someone bigger than him. That being said I;m sure he doesn't have the wrestling credentials Brock has as much as I dislike Brock.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, thats BIG..

I would like to see him againts Lesnar for sure..


----------



## DangerDanger (Sep 11, 2009)

that guy is too big, brock is unstoppable enough as it is. we dont need someone even more unstoppable.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

who cares about cutting weight, the real question is could he pass a NSAC drug test...


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

weight doesnt equal talent or skill..


if the biggest guy always wins then martial art has no meaning.for me.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Does he have a wrestling base to prevent from getting taken down or getting back up when he does get taken down? Doesn't sound like it which means he will get destroyed.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

No doubt Mariusz is a beast, literally as strong as they come but that won't count for much when he has a former NCAA heavyweight champ running towards him.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Worlds strongest man? Theres no such thing, I hate it when people put this label on a person, it has no meaning. What is he the strongest at? lifting barrels and sand bags in a race against other roid heads? Lets get him off the juice, in the octagon so we can see how "strong" his chin is.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

slugfest said:


> Worlds strongest man? Theres no such thing, I hate it when people put this label on a person, it has no meaning. What is he the strongest at? lifting barrels and sand bags in a race against other roid heads? Lets get him off the juice, in the octagon so we can see how "strong" his chin is.


Why would how talented he is at mixed martial arts prove with any more certainty that he is the "world's strongest man"?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

slugfest said:


> Worlds strongest man? Theres no such thing, I hate it when people put this label on a person, it has no meaning. What is he the strongest at? lifting barrels and sand bags in a race against other roid heads? Lets get him off the juice, in the octagon so we can see how "strong" his chin is.


I believe Mariusz did ***** in high school, and casually dabbled in other submission art forms throughout the years, but that's all I've got.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know if you guys have seen a strongman in person, but it's a different kind of strength. It's really insane.

Their grip strength alone in MMA will be huge. A guy like that could literally break a smaller man's arm bone structure by squeezing. You'll be afraid to throw jabs because if he catches your arm, and knows even one thing to do from there, you're in a bad way.

Their core is also unbelievable, taking someone like this guy down will not be an easy task. And Lesnar couldn't even take Couture down. 

And they're not slow. Strongmen competitions have a decent amount of speed-orientated tasks. Plus events like rock lift and log drags will translate well to wrestling throws.

I dunno, maybe he'll have a glass chin and gas in 30 seconds. If not though...

edit: just found out he runs a 5:40 sec mile, deadlifts 1000lbs, and can overhead press over 600lbs.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

To answer the question posed on the thread title. In my opinion, theoretically yes, but I don't think Mariusz has the time needed to catch up skill & experience wise. I don't mean Mariusz can't catch up to Brock's "MMA" skills or experience, but his long established wrestling skills and competition experience. Theoretically, yes, realistically, Mariusz is definitely beast enough, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> To answer the question posed on the thread title. In my opinion, theoretically yes, but I don't think Mariusz has the time needed to catch up skill & experience wise. I don't mean Mariusz can't catch up to Brock's "MMA" skills or experience, but his long established wrestling skills and competition experience. Theoretically, yes, realistically, Mariusz is definitely beast enough, but I don't see it happening.


a: he has combat experience, used to be a kickboxer long ago. I remember reading that he quit because he didn't like getting hit in the head. It won't take long for him to get as good as Lesnar standing or on the ground, wrestling is another story. The strength advantage Mariusz would have over brock would be huge, that is if he continues to train like a powerlifter, I think the majority of people don't understand how strong powerlifters are, especially the abs, the lower back and the legs.

b: if he continues to take legal supplements that mimic hgh and anabolic steroids he will be able to compete probably until around 43 or 44, that's if he's really dedicated to the sport

c: whoever mentioned his gifts in grip strength is 100% correct, these guys do farmer carries with weights in excess of 300 pounds per hand. That kind of grip strength will make it impossible for a guy to get out of close range situations.

d: his chances of being competitive will come down to his ability to cut weight. I bet he goes down to around 290 and cuts 25 pounds to make 265.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I don't know if you guys have seen a strongman in person, but it's a different kind of strength. It's really insane.


Yeah, it's a freakish level of core strength combined with muscle endurance, it's nuts.



khoveraki said:


> Their grip strength alone in MMA will be huge.


That's a legitimate element to consider. Most people, MMA guys included, who train grip, train their forearms. These guys do true grip training, crush grip training and pinch grip training. 



khoveraki said:


> You'll be afraid to throw jabs because if he catches your arm, and knows even one thing to do from there, you're in a bad way.


I get what you're saying, but I don't think anyone would come to the point of being "afraid." You'd have to be Mr. Miyagi catching flies with chopsticks to grab someones punch, right out the air.



khoveraki said:


> Their core is also unbelievable, taking someone like this guy down will not be an easy task. And Lesnar couldn't even take Couture down.


Couture is also "EXCEPTIONAL" at Roman Greco, it wasn't Couture's superior core strength that kept him out of trouble. 



khoveraki said:


> And they're not slow. Strongmen competitions have a decent amount of speed-orientated tasks. Plus events like rock lift and log drags will translate well to wrestling throws.


I hear what you're saying, and i appreciate strongmen comps, too, but the stones and log drags more so translates an ability to Ultimate Warrior press someone over their head, but not so much an explosive TD, or timing, leverage awareness or technique.

For the most part, I do agree Mariusz has all the potential in the world based on the abilities he possesses as a strongman :thumb02: 

I would love to the icon of strongman turn fighter :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> To answer the question posed on the thread title. In my opinion, theoretically yes, but I don't think Mariusz has the time needed to catch up skill & experience wise. I don't mean Mariusz can't catch up to Brock's "MMA" skills or experience, but his long established wrestling skills and competition experience. Theoretically, yes, realistically, Mariusz is definitely beast enough, but I don't see it happening.



Mariusz would definitely beat Lesnar. This guy is massively fast, and could literally be twice as strong as Lesnar. Maybe even more than twice as strong. Brock would have to bench 400+lbs, deadlift 500+lbs, etc to even be half as strong. Lesnar won't be able to push his weight down on him, he won't be able to hold his arm out (Mir II), he won't be able to ride him (Herring). 


Lesnar couldn't keep Randy down, he won't be keeping this guy down. The core and leg strength of these strongmen is unshakeable. And this guy is known for his speed. A glass chin is all we could hope for, and Lesnar isn't exactly a good striker. I know I'm a Brock hater, but Mariusz is one the best athletes on this planet, and if he can cut to 265 he will be a force.


edit: Strongman DEFINITELY trains explosiveness and endurance. Maybe even more so than wrestling. 

In interviews he seems like a nice respective but competitive guy, so MMA guys should really appreciate him instead of disliking him. He's been a world class athlete for years and has chosen our sport, it will be exciting to see this kind of guy transfer over.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

rabakill said:


> a: he has combat experience, used to be a kickboxer long ago. I remember reading that he quit because he didn't like getting hit in the head. It won't take long for him to get as good as Lesnar


Won't argue there, I never said Lesnar was the white Mohammed Ali.



rabakill said:


> standing or on the ground, wrestling is another story


"on the ground.." and "wrestling..." 

One in the same in my opinion. If you neutralize BJJ with wrestling, it's ground game. If you can control your opponent on the ground, it's ground game, so how you differentiate the two may be an opinion of philosophy.




rabakill said:


> b: if he continues to take legal supplements that mimic hgh and anabolic steroids he will be able to compete probably until around 43 or 44, that's if he's really dedicated to the sport


This is another discussion with too many mediating variables to get into, but the UFC tests, so maybe he could pull that off overseas.



rabakill said:


> c: whoever mentioned his gifts in grip strength is 100% correct, these guys do farmers carries with weights in excess of 300 pounds per hand. That kind of grip strength will make it impossible for a guy to get out of close range situations.


Preaching to the choir :thumb02: I do true grip training myself, including modified farmers walks.



rabakill said:


> d: his chances of being competitive will come down to his ability to cut weight. I bet he goes down to around 290 and cuts 25 pounds to make 265.


Hope you're right, I'd love to see Mariusz fight :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliKid925 (Mar 21, 2009)

slugfest said:


> Worlds strongest man? Theres no such thing, I hate it when people put this label on a person, it has no meaning. What is he the strongest at? lifting barrels and sand bags in a race against other roid heads? Lets get him off the juice, in the octagon so we can see how "strong" his chin is.


They call him that because he has won like 5 of the last 6 World Strongest Man tournaments, they always show it on ESPN, that is how i know who he is. He broke the Record for the most championships and consecutive championships. So he really is the worlds strongest man. That being said it doesnt mean he's a good fighter.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Mariusz would definitely beat Lesnar. This guy is massively fast, and could literally be twice as strong as Lesnar. Maybe even more than twice as strong. Brock would have to bench 400+lbs, deadlift 500+lbs, etc to even be half as strong. Lesnar won't be able to push his weight down on him, he won't be able to hold his arm out (Mir II), he won't be able to ride him (Herring).


I would have liked to have a respectable argument with you until you used "definitely." You are 100% sure how? I don't think Mariusz would say he's 100% certain. 

Your dead lifts and bench have less to do with MMA then you might want to believe. Tank Abbot had 600lbs bench press, as evidenced here:






*A LOT OF GOOD THAT BENCH DID HIM.*

Deadlifts are a measure of strength, not so much power, throwing strikes, avoiding TD's and executing a TD is primarily power based.



khoveraki said:


> Lesnar couldn't keep Randy down, he won't be keeping this guy down. The core and leg strength of these strongmen is unshakeable. And this guy is known for his speed. A glass chin is all we could hope for


Got-damn, you're preaching to the choir again. I rooted for Mariusz when he went up against Kevin Nee, even though Kevin is a good ole boy from the U.S. 



khoveraki said:


> , and Lesnar isn't exactly a good striker.


Don't make me quote myself... 



khoveraki said:


> I know I'm a Brock hater, but *Mariusz is one the best athletes on this planet*, and if he can cut to 265 he will be a force.


AGREED!! GEEZUZ, who am I arguing with? :confused02:




khoveraki said:


> edit: Strongman DEFINITELY trains explosiveness and endurance. Maybe even more so than wrestling.


I'm not touching this one.



khoveraki said:


> In interviews he seems like a nice respective but competitive guy, so MMA guys should really appreciate him instead of disliking him. He's been a world class athlete for years and has chosen our sport, it will be exciting to see this kind of guy transfer over.


Yes. If it were any other strongman, I'd be less inclined to defend his abilities, but Mariusz is an exceptional freak both strength, endurance and even athletic wise.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Brock only wins because of his size. :sarcastic12:

He wouldn't stand a chance against this guy even though he is by far a much better wrestler.

EDIT: There is sarcasm in this post.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> This is another discussion with too many mediating variables to get into, but the UFC tests, so maybe he could pull that off overseas.


basically, if he keeps to supplements that are legal that mimic the effects the two main illegal ones do (hgh and steroids) he will be ok. The fact of the matter is to keep his body at the level it is he absolutely has to be taking some soft of chemical into his body that keeps the muscle on.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Speaking of Kevin Nee vs Mariusz Pudzianowski. Keep in mind, Kevin is one of our best.






and Mariusz is nothing but class.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Let's just see how he does in his first fight. I'm sure Mariusz isn't planning on fighting Brock anytime soon.. if at all.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

G0K0S said:


> Let's just see how he does in his first fight. I'm sure Mariusz isn't planning on fighting Brock anytime soon.. if at all.


a voice of reason.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Brock only wins because of his size. :sarcastic12:
> 
> He wouldn't stand a chance against this guy even though he is by far a much better wrestler.


If you honestly believe this you need to explain to me why Royce Gracie and not Teila Tuli won UFC 1.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Toxic said:


> If you honestly believe this you need to explain to me why Royce Gracie and not Teila Tuli won UFC 1.


Does this :sarcastic12: in your post not mean sarcasm anymore ? 

Apologies sir, I will go make changes to my post now.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

rabakill said:


> basically, if he keeps to supplements that are legal that mimic the effects the two main illegal ones do (hgh and steroids) he will be ok. The fact of the matter is to keep his body at the level it is he absolutely has to be taking some soft of chemical into his body that keeps the muscle on.


HGH is not illegal, and there are no Supps that mimic the effects of steroids, granted PH's and Designer Steroids do, but they are being banned by the FDA right now. You guys do realize that when someone goes off their cycle, they don't ALL OF A SUDDEN lose all their muscle mass and turn in a flat blobs...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Does this :sarcastic12: in your post not mean sarcasm anymore ?
> 
> Apologies sir, I will go make changes to my post now.


My bad man


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I highly doubt it but he looks scary


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Shoot, what about Kevin Nee from that video. He's only 24 and 6'1 260. Get him into mma.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Superheavyweight class??? Brock fighting someone bigger than him would be awesome, and with a few like him they could finally cut heavyweight into two classes.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Brock would own him. Unless I'm confused and Mario has some sort of a ground game?... 

He would have to lose some weight to get to where Brock cuts from (if he could actually cut what Brock does) and then Brock would be the same size, with far more skill.


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

Mariusz never seemed _that_ huge on tv to me but standing off with a regular dude... damn. I'm stoked to see his first fight, he's another heavyweight that is quick on his feet. Maybe we'll get to see the first time someone gets their arm torn off.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like he already has his victory dance planned out...






Or maybe he'll do the Salsa (skip to 1:20) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNcGY7K0ilA


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

he moves really really well for a big dude, that's impessive.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

He would never make the weight cut and also Steroids are not allowed in the UFC unlike the worlds strongest man competitions. So the answer is no he will never beat Brock (unless it's in a video game).


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I imagine if he's considering it he already knows he can beat the test.

Going purely on physical tools, I don't think so. (quote away elitists )


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

This thread cracks me up. The thoughts of 'He'll definitely beat Brock' or 'Brock would definitely beat him'. Time for folks to go look up the word 'definitive'. When two guys of that size want to thump on each other it will go until the first guy lands a good shot.


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW! LOOK AT THIS UNSTOPPABLE MONSTER!










No one can beat him!

Oh, wait, everyone can.


----------



## SerevalAssassin (Dec 8, 2008)

Should be very interesting!! I've always loved watching him dominiate the world strongest man comps for years. Trust me he can also move very quick.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Keep in mind he's not anything like Bob Sapp or HMC. He's got explosiveness, stamina, insane speed, unbelievable strength and balance and is one of the most dedicated athletes in the world. And Strongman comps are 99% heart and endurance.


This is going to be interesting for sure.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Keep in mind he's not anything like Bob Sapp or HMC. He's got explosiveness, stamina, insane speed, unbelievable strength and balance and is one of the most dedicated athletes in the world. And Strongman comps are 99% heart and endurance.
> 
> 
> This is going to be interesting for sure.


Same could be said about Brock and he runs a 4.75, 40 time (also very fast) for a "giant."


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Jesus! He was my favorite W.S.M. I'd love to see UFC pick him up. A fight between him & Lesnar would be great!


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Keep in mind he's not anything like Bob Sapp or HMC. He's got explosiveness, stamina, insane speed, unbelievable strength and balance and is one of the most dedicated athletes in the world. And Strongman comps are 99% heart and endurance.
> 
> 
> This is going to be interesting for sure.


Yeah, I know..I'm just playin'. I'm actually a Mariusz fan and think he has a chance to make some noise in MMA. But Bob Sapp -- not to mention Hong Man Choi -- are still good reminders that size ain't everything...


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

dario03 said:


> Looks like he already has his victory dance planned out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was amazing.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

To me that guy kinda looks like hes on roids..


----------



## llamabob (Dec 30, 2007)

LCRaiders said:


> To me that guy kinda looks like hes on roids..


He's already been busted once. It's just about timing your cycle to avoid detection.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

All Muscle + No Speed = This Guy..


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

LCRaiders said:


> All Muscle + No Speed = This Guy..


Seriously? Have you not read anything? He's known for his speed.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

He's huge but is he fast?


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

is there anymore information on this guy except that he is 305 pounds. that doesnt give him any claim to a chance to beat lesnar.


----------



## Ciaran (May 19, 2009)

ptw said:


> That was amazing.


nt bad footwork naway, will helpif the fight stays standing up


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

GMK13 said:


> is there anymore information on this guy except that he is 305 pounds. that doesnt give him any claim to a chance to beat lesnar.



He's fast (5:40 mile and fast foot work), has endless cardio, did ***** in high school, has unbelievable grip strength, and is very competitive and dedicated.

Read the first pages you guys cmon.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> He's fast (5:40 mile and fast foot work), has endless cardio, did ***** in high school, has unbelievable grip strength, and is very competitive and dedicated.
> 
> Read the first pages you guys cmon.


You just tought me something, thank you sir 

Sorry about that..


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Not sure if it has been mentioned already, but Pudzianowski has been at 275lbs before. I've seen him at that weight at a few World's Strongest Man competitions - he was considered "small" compared to the other guys and was dominating. He also has a background in Karate. I can't wait to see how he does in MMA. His biggest downside is age unfortunately.

*EDIT - the guy's 32 I thought he was older...


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep I see the light now lets go find every strongman, professional wrestler, and any guy thats big and over 265 lbs and bring them to the UFC cause this thread has convinced me they could have a chance at beating Brock. I hope people find the sarcasm in my post.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jeffmantx said:


> Yep I see the light now lets go find every strongman, professional wrestler, and any guy thats big and over 265 lbs and bring them to the UFC cause this thread has convinced me they could have a chance at beating Brock. I hope people find the sarcasm in my post.


Dude seriously. Have you read any of the posts in this thread? You're writing him off cause he isn't from MMA. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

apparently he's around 285, and his first fight is in poland in early december. He better learn fast.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> He's fast (5:40 mile and fast foot work), has endless cardio, did ***** in high school, has unbelievable grip strength, and is very competitive and dedicated.
> 
> Read the first pages you guys cmon.


Do you have any source for the stats you listed. I'm seriously doubting the 5:40 mile.

Edit: Also even if that number is right it doesn't really relate that well to fighting at least from a speed aspect. A better test of speed would be a 100m or 40yd sprint. Also the cone drill they do for NFL draftees would be good.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

size and stregth are useful, but without elite technique it'd be a lost cause.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

5:40 mile means nothing. It isnt a measurement for how quick he is and it isnt a measurement on his fight endurance. I run a 6:05 mile but get exhausted pretty fast if I am fighting a good opponent in combatives. I am also slow compared to alot of them.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I think my man Marius would chuck Lesnar right out of the ring. 
Would that be considered "submission by full body toss"?


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

footodors said:


> I think my man Marius would chuck Lesnar right out of the ring.
> Would that be considered "submission by full body toss"?


It would be funny to see but also illegal


----------



## philjitsu32 (Sep 18, 2009)

oh he make it. finally i always wonder how the strong men competitors would fare in mma and how come they dont try mma


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

A few facts about him from his wikipedia page.

Apart from WSM, Pudzianowski is also known for practicing martial arts (he is a fourth kyu green belt in Kyokushin kaikan). Moreover he trained in the art of boxing for seven years before he started to compete in strongman competitions

Professional Competitive Record - [1st (42),2nd (7) ,3rd (4) - Out of Total(59)]

Mariusz took part in the 2008 Polish version of Dancing with the Stars, eventually finishing in second place overall.

The last one does mean something. His footwork can't be all bad.

he will be an interesting one to watch.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Do you have any source for the stats you listed. I'm seriously doubting the 5:40 mile.
> 
> Edit: Also even if that number is right it doesn't really relate that well to fighting at least from a speed aspect. A better test of speed would be a 100m or 40yd sprint. Also the cone drill they do for NFL draftees would be good.


Brock ran the 40 yard dash in 4.6 seconds and the NFL guys said he was a freak of nature, for his size and stuff.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> A few facts about him from his wikipedia page.
> 
> Apart from WSM, Pudzianowski is also known for practicing martial arts (he is a fourth kyu green belt in Kyokushin kaikan). Moreover he trained in the art of boxing for seven years before he started to compete in strongman competitions
> 
> ...


LOL!! I know what you're saying and I'm all for Mariusz's success in his MMA endeavors. It's just funny to site _Dancing with the Stars_ as a way to legitimize his MMA resume.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

VolcomX311 said:


> LOL!! I know what you're saying and I'm all for Mariusz's success in his MMA endeavors. It's just funny to site _Dancing with the Stars_ as a way to legitimize his MMA resume.


They're just facts about him. It's not his 'MMA resume'.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

RWMenace said:


> They're just facts about him. It's not his 'MMA resume'.


I'm not arguing with you, but people have been using this Dancing with the Stars fact to legitimize his agility (& footwork), basically. I didn't say anything bad about it, its just funny.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I'm not arguing with you, but people have been using this Dancing with the Stars fact to legitimize his agility (& footwork), basically. I didn't say anything bad about it, its just funny.


Paging Anderson Silva. Why do you think his foot movement is so good? 


Seriously though, I did take some dance lessons to help my self-awareness in the cage. Just sayin.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> A few facts about him from his wikipedia page.
> 
> Apart from WSM, Pudzianowski is also known for practicing martial arts (he is a fourth kyu green belt in Kyokushin kaikan). Moreover he trained in the art of boxing for seven years before he started to compete in strongman competitions
> 
> ...


 a) As I see it dancing = being able to translate that movement to mma (laughing) Bring Mario Lopez to the UFC lol


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

*This just in!*

We has new news here folks! Tokka and Rahzar (you may have seen them in the cinema before, kinda famous) are two more 300+ lbs HW looking to start in MMA! There have been stipulations concerning their abuse of the "ooze" before but so far tests have been inconclusive. The new age of MMA HWs is upon us!

(In my opinion, they are deff juicers, you don't look like that without a little HGH in ya.)

Good stand up so far, but not really much of a ground game.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Seperator88 said:


> who cares about cutting weight, the real question is could he pass a NSAC drug test...


Well... If Lesnar can...



Uh oh...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

jeffmantx said:


> a) As I see it dancing = being able to translate that movement to mma (laughing) Bring Mario Lopez to the UFC lol


It is a valid way of developing footwork. One of the better ways in fact.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's his MMA debut:

http://www.mefeedia.com/watch/26589283


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

lol at his punts, looked hard as hell but pretty amateur.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Now to answer your question. Could he beat Brock? I doubt it


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Man that dude is strong but he needs to relax if he continues to fight he was way too tense


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

lol nevermind Brock, Aleks is gonna send this guy packing  he quit kickboxing because "he didnt like being hit in the head"?? haha is this serious?? well MMA is the place for you bub!!! 

bet all my credits on Aleks via (T)KO


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah Aleks is going to take this guy's head off.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

This guy is just a white version of Bob Sapp. 

Aleks is gonna destroy him. The guy has no standup and Aleks has some of the best boxing in the HW division.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

tecnotut said:


> Here's his MMA debut:
> 
> http://www.mefeedia.com/watch/26589283



Nice attempt at an arm bar by the ref.


----------

